# The real z700 printer HOWTO

## stobbsm

I'm writing this howto, because all of the forums the had anything to do with Lexmark printers are somewhat old.

This assumes you have cups installed and working on localhost:631 in your web-browser, udev working, and the correct usb driver for your mainboard installed.

your first step, will be to download the drivers, which can be done at this website:

http://users.cybercity.dk/~dko12479/

make sure you download

```

z700llpddk-2.0-1.i386.tar.gz

lexmark-z700-cups-driver-1.1.1-1.i586.tar.gz

```

I couldn't get them to build properly from source, so let me know if you can.

when these two files are downloaded, you can install them with 1 simple command (you must be root, or su'd as root to do this)

```

tar zxvf *z700*.tar.gz -C /

```

now, before anything else, you need to link the libs that these install:

```

ln -s /usr/lib/liblexprinter.so.0.0.0 /usr/lib/liblexprinter.so.0

ln -s /usr/lib/liblexprintjob.so.0.0.0 /usr/libliblexprintjob.so.0

ln -s /usr/lib/liblexz700core.so.0.0.0 /usr/lib/liblexz700core.so.0

```

This is what was always causing my printer to not work, were the wrong names in these libraries

now, as root, run:

```

/usr/lib/cups/backend/z700

```

which should return:

```
direct z700:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark  Lexmark Z700-P700 Series" "Lexmark Printer"
```

If you get that output, start up your favorite web browser, and in the url field put:

```
localhost:631
```

This will bring up the cups screen (you need to know the root password to change anything)

Click on  *Quote:*   

> Manage Printers

 

If this is your only printer, you should not see any listed printers on the screen.

click  *Quote:*   

> Add Printer

 

It will ask for your root username and password, enter them and press enter.

You need to enter a Name, for me, this was

 *Quote:*   

> LexmarkZ705

 

A description wouldn't hurt, so why not enter that

 *Quote:*   

> Lexmark Z705 from llpddk driver

 

press *Quote:*   

> Continue

 

In this screen, select  *Quote:*   

> Lexmark Printer

 

press *Quote:*   

> Continue

 

Select the Make of your Printer from this list (Should be Lexmark, if your following this tutorial)

press *Quote:*   

> Continue

 

Select the Model/Driver of the printer.  (Should be at the bottom of the list)

 *Quote:*   

> Lexmark Z700 v1.0-1 (en)

 

press *Quote:*   

> Continue

 

Try printing a test page, and it should work.

Good Luck, and enjoy printing!!!!

ps This is my first Tutorial, let me know what you think

----------

## GiardinoSelvaggio

Thanks man, great timing.

----------

## NiklasH

Worked without a hitch. Thanks, mate!  :Smile: 

----------

## Dachaz

For some strange reason I had to re-emerge Ghostscript thus this would work  :Confused: 

However, it works. Thanks!

----------

## borfig

For about a week my cups worked perfectly, but lately I have a weird problem with my Lexmark printer:

I get "Communication was lost. Please check printer and connections." errors

when try to print anything

According to my error_log, the backend stopped with status 1,

note that when launching the backend directly with no arguments, I get the correct ouput:

```
direct z700:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark  Lexmark Z700-P700 Series" "Lexmark Printer"
```

what could it be???

EDIT: removing the printer, re-modprobing usblp and adding it again solved the weird problem

----------

## borfig

The year is now 2008...

There is GCC 4.2, cups 1.3.7-r1, and no libstdc++.so.5 arround

Binaries won't work (and I am not going to install GCC 3.3 just for the printer driver...)

I also noticed that Lexmark's binary libraries use an old cups API...

I have a Lexmark Z705 here...

Any ideas?

----------

## toralf

Not sure if it helps but did you tried to emerge sys-libs/libstdc++ ?

----------

## borfig

emerge -pv libstdc++ gives me:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 [4.3.2] USE="(multilib) (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -fortran -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 14,222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 14,222 kB
```

but I don't want to have 2 compilers on my machine...

----------

## toralf

YOu get only these files :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ equery f libstdc++-v3

[ Searching for packages matching libstdc++-v3... ]

* Contents of sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6:

/etc

/etc/env.d

/etc/env.d/99libstdc++

/usr

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3

/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.5.0.7

/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

```

----------

## borfig

Well, I see that you ment sys-libs/libstdc++-v3...

anyway, that printer is no longer connected to any Linux  :Sad: 

that computer is dead  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

